# Cannondale Super Fatty Ultra DLR Magura, 88 Tuning und Wartung, 1236 g



## retorix (23. September 2011)

Unter folgendem Link biete ich eine Fatty mit dem ebenso seltenen (weil teuer) wie revolutionären Magura Innenleben an:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/160655821065?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Bei Sofort-Kauf (bitte PM oder Mail) geht der Versand innerhalb D auf meine Kappe.

Hier die Beschreibung:

*Super Fatty Ultra DLR CCS
*
Zum Verkauf kommt eine sehr selten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu findende Fatty.
Die Super Fatty Ultra DLR hat die gleiche Gabelscheide wie alle Super Fatty Ultras. Der Unterschied liegt in der Hydraulik. Diese wurde von Magura eigens entwickelt. Der optisch markanteste Unterschied ist das um 13 mm erhöhte Steuerrohr. Hierdurch kann der Vorbau um dieses Maß verschoben werden. Der dazu notwendige Spacer liegt natürlich bei.

Die Gabel wurde 5 Jahre von mir gefahren und ist in dieser Zeit durch die Cannondale-Tuner Eighty-Aid (88) getuned und gewartet worden. Die Einstellung über das zentrale Luftventil ist denkbar einfach (Anleitung mit Gewichtstabelle liegt bei), der Knaller ist aber die während der Fahrt verstellbare Druckstufe. In langen Bergauf-Passagen kann man so sehr effektiv hoch ziehen, hat aber trotzdem noch Federung vorhanden. Auf Asphalt macht der Lockout das MTB dann endgültig zur Rakete. Durch das riesige Luftvolumen der Magura-Patrone kann mit niedrigem Druck gefahren werden, was natürlich der Lebensdauer der Dichtungen sehr zuträglich ist.
Insgesamt hat die Gabel ein unglaublich sahniges Ansprechverhalten. Jeder Kiesel wird weg gebügelt. Dadurch hat man gefühlt deutlich mehr Federweg als absolut vorhanden sind.

Folgende Tuningmaßnahmen wurden von mir (durch 88) durchgeführt:


Systemdiagnose (21,- EUR)
Linearlageroptimierung (139,- EUR)
Eighty-Aid hat eine Verfahren entwickelt, welches es ermöglicht Toleranzen so zu optimieren, dass ein leichter Lauf (feines Ansprechverhalten) ohne das unerwünschte Torsionsspiel erreicht wird. Kern dieses Eighty-Aid Verfahrens ist eine eigens entwickelten Software. Hierzu werden alle nötigen Daten des Teleskopes ermittelt und in der Eighty-Aid Software verwaltet. Hierzu vergibt und prägt Eighty-Aid jedes Teleskope mit einer individuellen Identifikationsnummer. Jedes optimierte Teleskope erhält ein Qualitätssiegel in Form eines Eighty-Aid Stickers. Die Optimierung eines Teleskopes ist bei entsprechender Pflege einmalig!
Einbau Magura DLR 80 Dämpferpatrone (239,- EUR)
Blockierbare Öldämpferpatrone,externe Zugstufendämpfung, Volumenkompensator, größeres Luftvolumen, bis zu 13mm in der Höhe verstellbarer Vorbau, incl. Luftkartusche
Ölpatronenservice (60,- EUR)

Die Systemdiagnose und der Ölpatronenservice wurden mehrfach durchgeführt.

*Eigenschaften*


CCS= Magura Innenleben
    80 mm Federweg
    Konifizierte Aluminiumgabelscheiden
    inneres Steuerrohr aus Aluminium
    äußeres aus Aluminium
    ölgedämpft, blockierbar über Lockouthebel
    externe(!) Zugstufenverstellung über Stellrädchen
    Ölvolumenkompensator
    Vorbau in der Höhe um 13mm verstellbar
    luftgefedert
    mit Scheibenbremsenaufnahme (ohne Canti-Sockel)
    Einbaulänge (gemessen von unten bis zum unteren Lager) sind die üblichen 480 mm, welche neben den Fattys auch die meisten Leftys haben.

Die Gabel ist funktional in absolutem Topzustand und wird sturzfrei angeboten. Auch keine versteckten Mängel wie z.B. Riss im Faltenbalg.

Um auch den kritischten Käufer zufrieden zu stellen, möchte ich ausdrücklich auf zwei normale "Mängel" hinweisen:


Der Klarlack weist an mehreren Stellen Abplatzer und Kratzer auf (siehe Bilder) und
    ich würde die Gabel beim Einbau mit neuen Steuerlagern (Verschleißteil) versehen.

Die Gabel wird in einem geeigneten Karton bestens verpackt mit DHL versendet.


----------

